# Turn off that computer like you should!



## Bobby (Feb 13, 1999)

I insist...

Turn off your computer with one click by making a new shortcut on your desktop to: C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE User,ExitWindows

------------------
bobbymusic

It is wiser to keep your mouth shut and pass for a fool rather than opening it and removing any doubt!


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Hey, now! You trying to cut into Techguy's sales of Click-Down? That's just not right!








Actually, I understand that this method doesn't work for every incarnation of Win9x and doesn't work on NT, which is why TechGuy wrote the app.
KT

------------------
Every time you improve something to make it fool proof, along comes an improved fool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

worked on mine! cool way to play a joke on someone, though! what other things can i do? like, what other commands can I give to rundll32? what is it, anyway. what is rundll32?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Here's a list of parameters for Rundll32.exe

And  this explains Rundll.exe and Rundll32.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I have tried playing tricks with it  but when you send it over AIM it comes out on the other end as an Unknown File not a Shortcut.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Hello,

Angelize56 posted the same tip for shutting down computers, in this forum I believe, a few weeks ago. It is the only way that my computer will shut down without hanging!

T2


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

brendandonhu and ilusha2. With all the damage being propagated around the internet and mail systems with virusus, worms, spam, popups, software bugs, lousy warranty service, denial of service attacks and on and on; you find it funny to email someone a shortcut that will scare the he!! out of them, maybe cause a loss of data and in general create another worry for pc users.

I'm on a soapbox here I know but enough already to all you people that think sending this or chain letters or joke pages to hundreds of people that didn't ask for it is cool.

Just from the threads on this board you ought to see what all this leads to.

OK, whip me, I deserve it I guess. It was just good to get it off my chest. No meaness intended. Just hoping to make folks think.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I know it wasn't a good idea, but I did it anyway 
Also its definitely a good thing you put that warning out.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

The shortcut i use all the time for rebooting the PC is:

C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE shell32.dll,SHExitWindowsEx 2


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *Also its definitely a good thing you put that warning out. *


 Thanks for not taking offense. Just one of my pet peeves. I have a friend that no matter how many times I ask her not to, she sends me, and a thousand other people, the dumbest and longest pages of jokes you've ever seen and at work no less.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can receive her emails but not forwards by using a filter that doesnt accept anything where the Subject Line contains Fwd: or Forward: or whatever the marking on a forward is.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Ethmer!

I use a one-click shutdown but my reboot one doesn't work well. Under normal circumstances it does but then again, if all is normal one doesn't need to reboot!

If I CAD all apps to install software, or if a program freeses, then the reboot shortcut doesn't work. I will try yours and post back with the results. This is the one I'm currently using:

C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindowsexec

Back in a bit...

~Jim


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Again Ted!

I deleted my previous reboot shortcut and made another with your command line. I did a CAD of all apps, did an installation and clicked the button...

Perfect reboot! Thx kindly for that! Using the old one always made the computer hang halfway through the reboot, always with a blank screen and a blinking cursor.

Thx again and take care...

~Jim


----------



## MaGlC_MaN (Nov 1, 2002)

this is probably a stupid question, but i can't figure it out 

i can make the shortcut, but i dont understand what u mean by "User,ExitWindows" after you say what to make the shortcut to.. sorry for the trouble, and thx for the help


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy MaGlC_MaN

No stupid questions...

You may be getting confused because the "User,ExitWindows" is part of the command line to make the shortcut and it's not on the same line.

Try this... right click your desktop and select new/shortcut... copy and paste the following in the command line

*C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE user,exitwindows*

click next and give it a name ( does not matter what you call it )

click finish

This works for Windows 9x

Here's a link for more info Shutdown Shortcuts

buck


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Hello Buck,

Thanks for the Shutdown Shortcut link

T2


----------

